# A few details about Alexandria



## Horus

Hi everyone 

I have a valid question here I am in Sharm at the moment and have the chance to look around Alexandria, I was a bit put off by Cairo but generally what is the standard of living and entertainment there like and the quality of the beach?

Is there an opportunity to snorkle, swim and see fish - and what is the quality of the beach. I know you won't find the colourful ones you get here!

I do like to see plenty of green plants and are there areas of the city which are clean and of a good standard with places to go out.

If someone perhaps has been to Sharm could compare it then it would be great.

My main concern is how do they perceive English people there, do we get the same warm welcome we do here?

I would imagine the costs of living are cheaper as well - how much on average for a 2 bedroom high quality apartment per month?

Thanks I just want to pre-empt a few things


----------



## MaidenScotland

mmm I thought you said you weren't English???


----------



## DeadGuy

You're not really trying to compare Sharm to another part of Egypt are you?! It would make some sense to compare Sharm to Hurgada maybe, but Alexandria?!


----------



## txlstewart

DeadGuy said:


> You're not really trying to compare Sharm to another part of Egypt are you?! It would make some sense to compare Sharm to Hurgada maybe, but Alexandria?!


Remember--this is Horus.... Has he ever made sense? (Sorry, Horus!)


----------



## MensEtManus

The Alexandria that you read is not today's Alexandria. Women go to the beach wearing Ninja Black 2011 swimsuit edition. 

Alex is supposedly an industrial city not like Sharm (a resort-type city).

In all seriousness the world of beaches, green, etc can be had in Montazah Gardens (renting a cabin) in there, but it will be expensive. That type of lifestyle is also offered in the North Coast compounds/resorts. However, Alexandria itself is not really equipped for the beach going type of person. 

Besides I am a huge fan of your adventures - It's a top 10 show in entertainment in Alex.


----------



## Horus

Thanks for the replies!

No Maiden I am NOT English however lived in England for 20 years, I have a complex heritage, well heck I am complex full stop but everyone passes me off as English but I don't eat curry or watch football 

My next visit is Alex and I will be going as a perfect gentleman, it will be rather restrained, no D&G or white swimming trunks but a nice light grey summer suit and some flowers, (just need to find some) no more can be said or explained or divulged....


----------



## aykalam

Horus said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> No Maiden I am NOT English however lived in England for 20 years, I have a complex heritage, well heck I am complex full stop but everyone passes me off as English but I don't eat curry or watch football
> 
> My next visit is Alex and I will be going as a perfect gentleman, it will be rather restrained, no D&G or white swimming trunks but a nice light grey summer suit and some flowers, (just need to find some) no more can be said or explained or divulged....


You've already been warned but I will remind you once again

Please remember Alex is not Sharm!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

MensEtManus said:


> The Alexandria that you read is not today's Alexandria. Women go to the beach wearing Ninja Black 2011 swimsuit edition.
> 
> Alex is supposedly an industrial city not like Sharm (a resort-type city).
> 
> In all seriousness the world of beaches, green, etc can be had in Montazah Gardens (renting a cabin) in there, but it will be expensive. That type of lifestyle is also offered in the North Coast compounds/resorts. However, Alexandria itself is not really equipped for the beach going type of person.
> 
> Besides I am a huge fan of your adventures - It's a top 10 show in entertainment in Alex.



Please dont encourage him:Cry:

And of course Alex is cold in winter


----------



## SHendra

I always felt Alex's is the kind of place where nothing really happens! OF course until the tanks came along in the mids of all the protests. But I still hold the view that Alex's more a large village/town than a city. Surprised there isn't a green here to play some bowls on. 

Alex's has plenty to do for a first timer for a few days then after that not a lot. You won't find the same kind of night life that you can find in Sharm here or even in Cairo. Never been night clubbing in Alexs.. but have in Cairo. Wouldn't know where to go in Alexs where I would not feel 'old and past it!' 

As for the sea .. yuck yuck yuck.. You will not want to swim in it! Of course as Menus mentioned theirs some private beaches inside of Montazah Gardens and the Gardens themselves are alright (in the daytime!). At night well its a little bit more like a red light district. However there is a hotel inside the gardens that apparantly has a Casino and does other things. Never been but know only foreigners allowed in! 

As for Diving.. well you can always go dive down and see the foundations of the old lighthouse.. I mean you could go down and feel your way around.. I don't think your find clear vision!

Alex's isn't all doom mind there are a few nice places to go out to eat etc. 

Renting a 2 bedroom flat in a nice area in good condition will go from at LEAST 2500LE and up per a month. It all depends upon the district and of course the condition of the flat. Areas to look at would be: Stanly, Smouha, Loran, Bokly, San Stefano, Rousdy and I'm sure there's more too.


----------



## Jjsugar2001

Horus said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a valid question here I am in Sharm at the moment and have the chance to look around Alexandria, I was a bit put off by Cairo but generally what is the standard of living and entertainment there like and the quality of the beach?
> 
> Is there an opportunity to snorkle, swim and see fish - and what is the quality of the beach. I know you won't find the colourful ones you get here!
> 
> I do like to see plenty of green plants and are there areas of the city which are clean and of a good standard with places to go out.
> 
> If someone perhaps has been to Sharm could compare it then it would be great.
> 
> My main concern is how do they perceive English people there, do we get the same warm welcome we do here?
> 
> I would imagine the costs of living are cheaper as well - how much on average for a 2 bedroom high quality apartment per month?
> 
> Thanks I just want to pre-empt a few things


Its my first time visiting alex this week so just a couple of things that I've noticed.

Weather at the moment is sunny but really windy so if you're planning on coming soon then definately bring a jacket!

The city is really beautiful, we just went round the citadel at the far end with great views of the coast and beaches.

They have good fresh fish so the food is definately recommended. 

The people are really friendly as I was walking around the citadel with my two egyptian friends some girls about 16/17 personally came over to welcome me to their city and we had as good a conversation as my broken arabic allows! So I'd say they have good manners towards the brits. Also while driving through the town you can see all the younger people, probably 20s, cleaning up the town, repainting the kerbs and helping direct the traffic so there was a real sense of friendliness and community.

Nightlife I can't really judge because I'm just going to cafes in the evening or round friends houses.

I'm renting a big two bedroom flat for 100LE a night, probably cheaper if you book for a week or month upfront, but I have booked through egyptian friends so that might be a discounted price.

Comparing alex and sharm is pretty hard, I haven't run into another non-egyptian here yet so its not as touristy as sharm, but that could be because of the protests? Not sure. Snorkelling and diving is possible here, less colourful fish but I've been told parts of the city over the years have been eroded and are now under sea level if you're interested in that? Quite calm and relaxing here, I think sharm has a bit more hustle to it. 

Hope you found some of that useful!


----------



## marenostrum

Horus said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a valid question here I am in Sharm at the moment and have the chance to look around Alexandria, I was a bit put off by Cairo but generally what is the standard of living and entertainment there like and the quality of the beach?
> 
> Is there an opportunity to snorkle, swim and see fish - and what is the quality of the beach. I know you won't find the colourful ones you get here!
> 
> I do like to see plenty of green plants and are there areas of the city which are clean and of a good standard with places to go out.
> 
> If someone perhaps has been to Sharm could compare it then it would be great.
> 
> My main concern is how do they perceive English people there, do we get the same warm welcome we do here?
> 
> I would imagine the costs of living are cheaper as well - how much on average for a 2 bedroom high quality apartment per month?
> 
> Thanks I just want to pre-empt a few things


i don't understand why you are thinking of alexandria. Why not Cairo?
Personally I think Alexandria is not very nice but there again, i don't like Sharm either, too artificial for me.


----------



## Horus

marenostrum said:


> i don't understand why you are thinking of alexandria. Why not Cairo?
> Personally I think Alexandria is not very nice but there again, i don't like Sharm either, too artificial for me.


I will go to Cairo - to see the fantastic pharonic village (highly recomended!!) - but I am going to Alex first 

No nightclubs for me, drinking or entertainment just looking around and quiet relaxing times..oh and Baskin and Robbins 

I did hear its windy today - and they can have flying cockroaches that can fly up to a 14 story building which strike fear into the heart of grown women... nothing like a damsle in distress 

I take life as it comes one step at a time Egypt is one big adventure

So far Sharm has treated me well EXCEPT for the biting ants I found in my bed that have taken a penchant for delicate parts of my skin

So far NO spiral of doom...yet..


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> I will go to Cairo - to see the fantastic pharonic village (highly recomended!!) - but I am going to Alex first
> 
> No nightclubs for me, drinking or entertainment just looking around and quiet relaxing times..oh and Baskin and Robbins
> 
> I did hear its windy today - and they can have flying cockroaches that can fly up to a 14 story building which strike fear into the heart of grown women... nothing like a damsle in distress
> 
> I take life as it comes one step at a time Egypt is one big adventure
> 
> So far Sharm has treated me well EXCEPT for the biting ants I found in my bed that have taken a penchant for delicate parts of my skin
> 
> So far NO spiral of doom...yet..




If you are coming to Cairo just to see the Pharonic village don't... it is not worth it, although if you live in Cairo and have kids it is a nice day out for them.
The Pharonic village must have been lovely when it was first built but like everything here it is shabby and tired looking.

Maiden


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> everything here it is shabby and tired looking.
> 
> Maiden


don't agree with this statement.
al Azhar park comes to mind and so does freedom park also named lovers park.
These two put to shame parks like hyde park in london or villa borghese in rome.
Suffice to say you don't get any druggies injecting themselves in parks in cairo like you do in the likes of London or Rome.

Hours plenty of good well kept stuff in Cairo, just need to look in the right spots.


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> don't agree with this statement.
> al Azhar park comes to mind and so does freedom park also named lovers park.
> These two put to shame parks like hyde park in london or villa borghese in rome.
> Suffice to say you don't get any druggies injecting themselves in parks in cairo like you do in the likes of London or Rome.
> 
> Hours plenty of good well kept stuff in Cairo, just need to look in the right spots.


al hazar park to expensive for most egyptians.
as for druggies,there not going to pay to go take there fix, they go to local clubs shamps club,etc
or out side schools which are deserted at night,the desert good option,or failing that war graves used to be popular( few years ago anyway).there are also many many local houses were they can go.getting and using is not a big problem,
drugs are a big growing problem in egypt with limited resources to tackle it.


----------



## marenostrum

bat said:


> al hazar park to expensive for most egyptians.
> as for druggies,there not going to pay to go take there fix, they go to local clubs shamps club,etc
> or out side schools which are deserted at night,the desert good option,or failing that war graves used to be popular( few years ago anyway).there are also many many local houses were they can go.getting and using is not a big problem,
> drugs are a big growing problem in egypt with limited resources to tackle it.


i know that there are many sh........es round here where this stuff goes on. I've gone to gatherings myself, saw some stuff come out and ran a mile, even in my neighbouroood.
I used to be an vice squad policeman in my previous life in europe so I've noticed plenty here too.

I was just telling hours that there are some nice looked after places like the parks i wrote about.


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> i know that there are many sh........es round here where this stuff goes on. I've gone to gatherings myself, saw some stuff come out and ran a mile, even in my neighbouroood.
> I used to be an vice squad policeman in my previous life in europe so I've noticed plenty here too.
> 
> I was just telling hours that there are some nice looked after places like the parks i wrote about.


if he wants quiet relaxing he had better stay in sharm,not much quiet or relaxing about cairo.remember hes not driving.


----------



## Horus

Hey thanks I am getting the option of looking around in detail by someone who lives there every city has good and bad then I can explore my options as its complicated


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> If you are coming to Cairo just to see the Pharonic village don't... it is not worth it, although if you live in Cairo and have kids it is a nice day out for them.
> The Pharonic village must have been lovely when it was first built but like everything here it is shabby and tired looking.
> 
> Maiden


I agree with Maiden don't just come to see it and it is a bit tired looking but I liked as they had some cool replica's of what you find in Cairo Museum - and a remake of what Carter found when opened the tomb - and that's fantastic.

The staff in the Egytian village looked rather weary I think they needed a bit of red bull but I think you would as well if you had a job that involved grinding corn for the tourists and walking behind some smelly ox

It was funny as when the boat left I turned around and one of them had lit up a cigarette 

Best day out I had but then again I enjoyed going to the market and the only interesting thing there was stray kittens


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> al hazar park to expensive for most egyptians.
> as for druggies,there not going to pay to go take there fix, they go to local clubs shamps club,etc
> or out side schools which are deserted at night,the desert good option,or failing that war graves used to be popular( few years ago anyway).there are also many many local houses were they can go.getting and using is not a big problem,
> drugs are a big growing problem in egypt with limited resources to tackle it.




Yes the city of the dead is a place they go to buy and shoot up...
Deli's is the term for the local drug dealer who usually lets you get high in his shop.
Drugs, HIV, Rape, theft etc is the same here as in any other city, wonder if they will stop denying it when the new regime gets in?


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes the city of the dead is a place they go to buy and shoot up...
> Deli's is the term for the local drug dealer who usually lets you get high in his shop.
> Drugs, HIV, Rape, theft etc is the same here as in any other city, wonder if they will stop denying it when the new regime gets in?


regime,we are still on freedom, democracy, and fair elections.
keep that term untill after the elections,
at the moment its the new government,hopefully who will tackle this problem.


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> regime,we are still on freedom, democracy, and fair elections.
> keep that term untill after the elections,
> at the moment its the new government,hopefully who will tackle this problem.




lol I stand corrected


----------



## marenostrum

bat said:


> regime,we are still on freedom, democracy, and fair elections.
> keep that term untill after the elections,
> at the moment its the new government,hopefully who will tackle this problem.


i don''t agree fully with these views. i still think that overall this is a safer place. Having lived in cities like London and Rome i am convinced that Cairo is still safer even though there are problems here too.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> i don''t agree fully with these views. i still think that overall this is a safer place. Having lived in cities like London and Rome i am convinced that Cairo is still safer even though there are problems here too.





?????


----------



## stefnova

marenostrum said:


> i don''t agree fully with these views. i still think that overall this is a safer place. Having lived in cities like London and Rome i am convinced that Cairo is still safer even though there are problems here too.


I understand where your coming from, but don't entirely agree with your statement. It really depends on what you consider safe?


----------



## bat

stefnova said:


> I understand where your coming from, but don't entirely agree with your statement. It really depends on what you consider safe?


safe is ,if you go out with your husband 24-7 yes your safe.
but on the whole egypt is not safe for woman on there own and egyptian woman will tell you this, and forewarned, is forearmed.


----------



## marenostrum

well i'll stick with my experience on this. I was savagely beaten up in london for no reason by a gang of somali youths. i can handle myself but they still put me in hospital. They all got some mickey mouse community service once they wre caught. That is when i decided to leave the uk, sell my property business and move here.
I have egyptian girlfriends and they have not complained to me about being unsafe.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> well i'll stick with my experience on this. I was savagely beaten up in london for no reason by a gang of somali youths. i can handle myself but they still put me in hospital. They all got some mickey mouse community service once they wre caught. That is when i decided to leave the uk, sell my property business and move here.
> I have egyptian girlfriends and they have not complained to me about being unsafe.




Egyptian women are very reluctant to complain about sexual harassment as in the Egyptian male mentality it is always the women who is at fault and they would not tell a foreign man about their experiences... 
Have you never wondered why seeing one Egyptian girl walking by herself is in the low numbers. 

We are talking about first hand experience not what someone tells us or doesn't tell us.


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> Egyptian women are very reluctant to complain about sexual harassment as in the Egyptian male mentality it is always the women who is at fault and they would not tell a foreign man about their experiences...
> Have you never wondered why seeing one Egyptian girl walking by herself is in the low numbers.
> 
> We are talking about first hand experience not what someone tells us or doesn't tell us.


yes, sad but true.it is always the girls fault, and they will get a bad reputation and no one will marry them.


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> i don''t agree fully with these views. i still think that overall this is a safer place. Having lived in cities like London and Rome i am convinced that Cairo is still safer even though there are problems here too.


sorry didnt realize you were male.
as a male in this country especially if single, at any age you have much more freedom and safety,( well not including rape) as a female.


----------



## MaidenScotland

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> :focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


ok,stay in sharm.
you live in a bit of a bubble there,and alex ok for a short holiday but not much more,unless you are married to an egyptian,with work etc there.
but evan skandrians come to cairo looking for work
bat


----------



## txlstewart

marenostrum said:


> well i'll stick with my experience on this. I was savagely beaten up in london for no reason by a gang of somali youths. i can handle myself but they still put me in hospital. They all got some mickey mouse community service once they wre caught. That is when i decided to leave the uk, sell my property business and move here.
> I have egyptian girlfriends and they have not complained to me about being unsafe.


If you were in a neighborhood where "gang of somali (sic) youths" roam, why were you there? Business? Social? Your home was close by? There are bad neighborhoods everywhere--try to avoid them!


----------



## marenostrum

txlstewart said:


> If you were in a neighborhood where "gang of somali (sic) youths" roam, why were you there? Business? Social? Your home was close by? There are bad neighborhoods everywhere--try to avoid them!




it does not make a difference which neighborhood you are in now. These people travel freely where they want and cause trouble where they want, police cannot carry out random checks for fear of being branded racists. London has become a third world city now. If I ever go back to the UK I'll stick with a nice Welsh or Scottish village, London no thanks.....


----------

